# Hog Hunting Without A Fee?



## fishingdiago (Nov 16, 2008)

What are the chances of Hog hunting in east texas without a fee? If someone has any experience there I would appreciate the advise. I am from northern Minnesota and am thinking of driving to Texas to hunt Hogs.

Thanks and Merry Christmas Everyone!

Jim


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey Jim I go to Texas several times a year. Just can`t get enough of them hogs. I find it better to pay at a ranch where they have stands,feeders, etc. There are some reasonable priced ones. I`m near International Falls, Where are you ? Looking at maybe a Feb. trip. Possible you could join in.


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey luvthemhogs,

For as much as you have spent over the past couple of years, you could have imported a bunch of hogs into MN!

I am also from MN and can testify to luvthemhogs's hog killing abilities. I have a freezer full of pork thanks to him.

I have a possible lead on a fee-free hog killing opportunity in Texas. I'll let you guys know what I come up with.


----------



## springer78 (Jan 12, 2009)

just found this site and I wanted to say that we need to get more MN hunters to tx. I recently lost my free ride for hog due to the economy, but I'm looking for a place to take some experienced eradication experts to thin the herd. leases are ok, but I would like a rancher has a problem in need of a solution. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bobczyk (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Luvthemhogs; I went down to Cameron Tx a couple months ago---it cost me $200.00 a day without room and board---had a great time and got my hog, but was wondering if you know of any cheaper outfitters?


----------



## smallgameboy (May 13, 2009)

Im a highschool student and i can not seem to find any hog hunts that are "reasonable" i mean they want some bs payments any hog over 150 lbs is like 3 bucks or so per pound over it and im sure they feed them to about 250-300 lbs easy. i think its to much bs to be honest.

I'd love to shot a hog but no good places.

i also live in texas im located by texas motor speed way if any one knows any place please send me a link please.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

smallgameboy said:


> Im a highschool student and i can not seem to find any hog hunts that are "reasonable" i mean they want some bs payments any hog over 150 lbs is like 3 bucks or so per pound over it and im sure they feed them to about 250-300 lbs easy. i think its to much bs to be honest.
> 
> I'd love to shot a hog but no good places.
> 
> i also live in texas im located by texas motor speed way if any one knows any place please send me a link please.


Get away from the city and into the country. Ask local farmers in your area.....you will find one I promise. I am lucky enough to be part of a farming family and can hunt whenever I want. Speaking from experience, most farmers and ranchers (like myself) turn down hunters because they don't want a cow to accidently get shot or folks driving all over their wheat and other crops. I usually take my friends and family hog hunting and really don't mind a stranger tagging along with me if I feel they can be trusted. That being said, approach the land owner and ask if they would mind if you hunted their place. If you get a no, ask if they would mind you tagging along when they do go. Farmers know other farmers and if you build up a good track record with one, it may just open up other doors. :wink:


----------



## dirtymike (Jun 23, 2009)

We may be able to work some things out. I have 115 acres here in Tx that is over run by hogs. We shoot them and leave them for the buzzards often. They tear the place up and end up costing us alot of money. Maybe I can offer someone here a hunt and lodging here in TX if they can offer me a hunt and lodging up there in yalls part of the woods. Oh and for the person that said they grow them to 300lbs and fatten them up on the ranches. Well most people have not ever killed a true 300lbs hog. That is a very large hog. Not that they are not out there but that is a truly large hog. Feed costs a lot of money so if they are feeding then yes they will want to get some of that money back by adding trophy fees. There are tons of places that are 125 a day hunting. Some with night vision, dogs what ever you want.


----------



## bobczyk (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey dirtymike---I live in southern Illinois about 8 miles NW of Rend Lake---I got 80 acres of great white tail hunting---I wouldn't be able to give you room and board but if we did work something out I wouldn't expect room and board if I came down to hog hunt. I was down around Cameron Tx last March and killed a hog but that was $200.00 a day.


----------



## dirtymike (Jun 23, 2009)

Room and board to me is a place to camp. Wait I bet it is freaken super cold up there during the winter.  you would not happen to know what the cost of a out of state lic is would you?


----------



## bobczyk (Apr 11, 2009)

Ya it could get cold but their can be a lot of warm day's too---you can check on a out of state license at www.dnr.state.il.us or call 1-888-673-7648. I bet a out of state license will be high---i never thought of that.


----------



## dirtymike (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like 300 bucks. I will read more into your regs later.


----------



## Texhog1 (Feb 4, 2010)

guys,
There is like 70,000 acres of land that the USF&W servicw "liberated" from private land owners with tax payer dollars(although far below market value) in the Texas hill country NW of Austin just outside of Lago Vista.We need to get together and petetion them to open it up to public hog hunting.they do some limited deer hunts,but it should be opened year round for us hog hunters!!!
Teshog1


----------



## huntNaz (Mar 14, 2011)

luvthemhogs,

Do you reccomend any good ranches in Texas with a decent price that you had good success on? I went on a 2.5 day hunt w/ lodging in Feb in Central Texas that offered unlimited hogs. They said it was an 80% success rate and only one out of 4 of us were able to tag out. Only saw 4 hogs total most were while driving. I was very unhappy with the hunt and want to try again this year again or possibly early next year. Any suggestions?


----------



## yellowsnow (Mar 28, 2011)

check out extremewhitetails.net just outside of abiline out of 9 of us 7 got pigs 3 of us got 2 each super nice people 150 a day thats for 2 hogs and room very nice lodge


----------

